

Ask yourself: Will this get my users laid? - donw
http://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html

======
blintson
Considering the success and effects of WOW, flash games, and many other time
wasters I think the real question should be:

Ask yourself will this stop my users from getting laid?

~~~
dmoney
And if your users play it anyway, you know you have a real winner.

------
jrockway
Ask yourself: should I see if an article has already been posted 100 times
before posting it here again?

~~~
dunstad
How, out of curiosity, would one go about checking whether the article has
already been posted a hundred times?

~~~
stcredzero
You can use this site:

<http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
derwiki
if HN cares that much about not re-posting, HN should make it easier to check.
A lot of people don't even know about searchyc. Can't a URL check against
searchyc for a high percentage match and give an intermediate "are you sure
you want to post this?"

------
tpinto
"And if it doesn't work with webmail, you've lost before you've even begun, so
don't do something dumb like requiring a plugin. The trick you want to
accomplish is that when one person is using your software, it suddenly
provides value to that person and their entire circle of friends, without the
friends having had to do anything at all. Then, later, you pull the friends
into the fold: if one of them starts using the software, they become their own
hub, and get the benefit they have already witnessed from a distance."

Truly insightful.

